
Bill Clinton and George W. Bush - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hUOUNZrbBg
======
jcranberry
Saw this awhile ago. The name of the video is egregiously inaccurate, but the
content was good so I stayed to watch the whole thing. A lot of interesting
tidbits from the Explainer-in-Chief, and W. Bush is as likeable a human being
as always.

